# Ammo I Can Shoot In My Garage



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

It's called Aguila Colibri. .22 LR but no powder. Just a primer that propels a 20 grain bullet to 590 fps, so ballistics are similar to a cheap pellet gun. I got a couple of boxes because it was on sale (Academy) & I was curious. Shot a cardboard box in my closed garage & it sounded about like a cap gun. Obviously it won't cycle a slide or bolt so you manually do that or use a revolver. It did stink up the garage a bit so, not for indoors unless you open a window. If you can use a pellet gun in your backyard you can likely use these but check your local laws. I've also heard of plastic bullets you can load with just a primer (center fire brass) & that may be cheaper yet. I'll also look into that. Range Fee $0


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Paraffin also makes easy-to use, cheap "bullets" for indoor and back-yard practice.

You have to modify the brass cartridge cases you're going to use with either plastic or paraffin bullets: Each one's flash hole should be drilled out a little bigger. The recommended drill size is 1/8" for large-primer cases, or 3/32" for small-primer cases.
If you feed the cases slowly, you can hold them in your fingers while feeding them onto the turning drill-bit. Or you can clamp them in a drilled (1/2" or 3/8") and half-slit piece of wood.

The NRA's instructions say to mix beeswax and grease into the paraffin by melting them all together, but I've never done that. I use straight-from-the-box paraffin, melted and poured into a foil, cardboard, or microwaveable-plastic box to make a flat sheet as thick as you want your bullets to be. I figure that the sheet for making .45 bullets should be about 1/2" thick.

Now resize your modified cases so that their walls are dead straight, and chamfer the inside of the case mouths to slightly sharpen the mouth's edge.
Press each case straight down into the wax sheet, rotate it a little, and when you pull the case back up it will contain a paraffin-wax "bullet."
Finally, prime the cases. (Yes, that's right: Prime _after_ loading the "bullet" into the case.)

Obviously, the slide of a semi-auto won't reciprocate when you use these cartridges. You'll have to feed each case from the magazine by hand. But revolvers will work properly.
At short range, these practice rounds will be accurate enough.
I suggest firing at a metal-mesh window screen, on which you could paint a silhouette target. The "bullets" will stop about halfway through the screen, so you will be able to see where you're hitting.

You can collect and re-melt the "bullets," to make another sheet from which to punch-out the next loads.
The cases need only be deprimed; no resizing is needed.
Remember: Prime _after_ loading the new bullets.

*Do not use powder of any kind! Use only primers, to power these "bullets."*
*Do not use these modified cases for anything except wax or plastic "bullets."*

For the NRA's instructions, click on: https://www.americanrifleman.org/articles/2010/4/12/how-to-make-and-reload-wax-bullets/


----------

